# suggestions for sensitive teats?



## momto6ls (Aug 15, 2014)

My goat - I am VERY new to this goat thing :wave:. We got her Friday night - has mastitis and I milked her 4 times yesterday. By last night she started to kick. This morning she wouldn't let me finish - I'm afraid I didn't get her emptied. At noon I gave up, thinking I needed to make her more comfortable first.

Any suggestions of what I can use to soothe her teats/udder?

She is not engorged (her milk supply crashed)
I can't see any sores or scratches - I just think she is sensitive from being milked by an amateur too often!

compresses, salves, oils - anything you got - I need help!

Thanks so much!!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

If she has mastitis you need to milk her out even if she steps /fights that is really important after a while it will stop hurting and she will probobaly stop kicking my goat with mastitis quit eventually but it is really important get her milked out so just keep it up warm compresses might help


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Whenever one of my new does freshen, her teats always seem a bit tender cause they are not used to being nursed or milked. I use Bag Balm in the green can. It really soothes their soreness and makes them feel better. I think it feels better with my hand on them with the bag balm instead of a dry hand.


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

I use bag balm on mine too. skin stays more supple feeling -


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep, bag balm..;-)


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Bag balm, coconut oil and olive oil will work for sore teats. Peppermint and tea tree essential oils will clear congestion and help treat mastitis. Just keep massaging and milking, to get all the bacteria out. 

Is her milk watery, thick or bloody? Does her udder feel hot or cold? Can you take her temp?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I would suggest bag balm, peppermint lotion, tea tree oil, and warm compresses with or without epsom salt...


----------



## momto6ls (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank you for the replies!!

I have been using Udder Balm, (doesn't have the petroleum in it). Her udder is not hot or cold and her temp is normal. She is still kicking when we milk, but less each time (even though we still have to hold her legs down to finish). I am going to start using Olive oil and peppermint instead of the Udder Balm I think. We gave her some antibiotic last week because we thought she had a bug AND mastitis (it was probably just shipping fever complex - didn't even know that existed!) so we have been dumping her milk. But now we want to start using the milk again, and the udder balm states she ha to be thoroughly washed each time before milking...not doing it! Also, I am afraid she may have just a bit of mastitis (CMT showed trace to weak twice) so the peppermint will do more to help get rid of that.

I am not looking forward to milking her 3 times a day again, but her supply is way down...so today we start milking her 3 times a day. Hopefully she won't start throwing fits again, since all the other torture has stopped (injections, thermometer, one treatment of ToDay - all from new people she doesn't trust yet). I have a feeling all that contributed more to the kicking than sensitive teats, but the sensitivity is possible too. 

She is eating and drinking better, so with the extra milking, we should be on our way. 

If there are any more suggestions, please don't hesitate to post! I need all the help I can get.


----------

